# Travelers in games



## Bushpig (Apr 29, 2020)

I quit my job to prepare for travel....right before lockdown. I have been spending quarantine with my girlfriend until lockdown ends (possibly May 1st here in Indiana). I've been killing some time by playing Animal Crossing: Wild World. Rover is a character who travels and I took a few shots of traveler quotes from him.


----------



## Bushpig (Apr 29, 2020)

I've never hoped trains (I hitchhike and walk, but any open to hopping with a road dog someday) but Rover has!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 30, 2020)

haha nice to see even just a little bit of train hopping culture creep into video games


----------



## Mongoose2 (May 2, 2020)

There's a pack of crusties in Life is Strange 2. You end up going to Humboldt and trimming weed with them. Seriously.






There's also a game called Where the Water Tastes Like Wine that has a strong old-timey hobo vibe.


----------



## r3yn (May 3, 2020)

Of course there's the FALLOUT series. I think they have a similar feeling as being on the road.
Actually, most of those Post-Apocalyptic / Survival games have that feel. DayZ, Far Cry. Wander around with a vague purpose...






But I think my favorite "travel" game, and you may disagree here, is Psychonauts. It's the closest to what it's like to meet all the free (and sometimes dangerous) people on the road. Raz, the protagonist, runs away from his circus performing family to become a psychic at Whispering Pines summer camp. Most of the characters have mental problems (which is too true for all of us, and all the folks you meet on the road). And you spend your time diving into their minds, picking their brain for stories and clues into what shaped them, and how to solve your own issues from their experiences. And, of course, being critical of and trying to figure out a government / secret institution plot while doing so. Beautiful story, and surprisingly dark, real, and hilarious for what looks on the surface to be a kid's game. The graphics seem dated now, but it's worth a play-through if you haven't gone on that mental voyage, yet...






PSYCHONAUTS


----------



## Bushpig (May 3, 2020)

Mongoose2 said:


> There's also a game called Where the Water Tastes Like Wine that has a strong old-timey hobo vibe.



Why the fuck did I not hear of this until now?! This looks like my dream game! Vagabonding, collecting stories, tarot, Sting!

If I settle down, or can get my pack light enough to rationalize carrying a Nintendo Switch around with me, this will be the game that makes me break my boycott of paying for non-physical media!


----------



## Mongoose2 (May 3, 2020)

r3yn said:


> Of course there's the FALLOUT series. I think they have a similar feeling as being on the road.
> Actually, most of those Post-Apocalyptic / Survival games have that feel. DayZ, Far Cry. Wander around with a vague purpose...
> 
> View attachment 55472
> ...



Psychonauts 2 is coming out this year.


----------



## r3yn (May 4, 2020)

Mongoose2 said:


> Psychonauts 2 is coming out this year.




Psychonauts 2 is not coming out in 2018 - VG247 - https://www.vg247.com/2018/01/03/psychonauts-2-is-not-coming-out-in-2018/ 

"What has been will be again....
There is nothing new under the sun."

But srsly, I doubt it. They have been continually pushing it back for years. I will believe it when I am playing it.


----------

